# barrel safety help please



## buffsbbq (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey guys i have acquired some steel barrels for my smoker build and i was questioning the safety for using them. They contained a product thet the bayer corp makes. I had cintacted the corp to find a non toxic solvent to clean the barrel. But they said that they did not recommend using the barrel. I understand by legal stand point they probably have to say that. I was told that if i burn the barrel out at high heat that i could safely use it. Has anyone had experience with this?  Finding food safe barrels in my area is hard to do. And i am sure shipping on a barrel is a bit pricey. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## eman (Apr 3, 2012)

Without knowing what the product is no one can in good conscience can recomend that you use the drums.

 I agree that Bayer may just be covering their butt .But you can't just assume that and say it's safe.

 There are chemicals that may be safe but when exposed to heat may form other chemicals that are toxic.

  IMO scrap em.


----------



## buffsbbq (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree i just don't want to make anyone sick. And after thinking about more and more i am nervous about using them.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 4, 2012)

Buff, morning...... Bayer makes pesticides and herbicides for the farming community......   Do the barrels have labels ????


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 4, 2012)

Just curious but is there anything, Arsenic, Lead, Pesticide or whatever that can survive a High Temp Burnout, 1500*F+, then leach at 225 to 325*F? Just does not seem possible...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## eman (Apr 4, 2012)

Scientific test use a temp of 1000 degrees C when vaporizing aresnic,


----------

